# Chicken & Cream Cheese ABT's with Qview



## wingman (Mar 2, 2010)

Nothing out of the ordinary here but they were amazing as ABT's always seem to be. I used some green onion and chicken strips dusted with my favorite dry rub and oinion & garlic powder mix then wrapped them in a blanket of bacon and put them to rest on my Traeger. My wife and kids don't eat these so I ate half for an after dinner snack and the other half for breakfast. I'll add pics this evening. until then here is the video of the process for those who have not made them or those who want to see peppy the Jalapeno pepper man... Too much time on my hands I guess... :-)


----------



## acemakr (Mar 2, 2010)

Great job on the video - how about a 'how to' tutorial on making a video?


----------



## treegje (Mar 2, 2010)

Man those look good, certainly earned points


----------



## wingman (Mar 4, 2010)

Well, there is allot to cover on the video tutorial but I am always willing to help others learn. I would be willing to assist with any questions and provide tips and software info etc. Just PM me if anyone is interested. This would be better done over the phone. I'm willing to help...

I have requested the Moderators concider allowing embeded videos so they stream from the forum and foklks don't have to leave it to go to youtube etc. 

I think it would be cool if others were interested in sharing their Qview via video in the forum. Media rich content is where things are heading these days.

For now.. I use the following software...

Video production - Pinnacle Studio Pro 12 $90
Graphic Design - Photo Impact X3 by Correl  $80
Camera - Any Digital Hard Disk or flash camera (usb or firewire) or Digital Video camera that saves to digital tape with Firewire connectivity.


----------



## rdknb (Mar 5, 2010)

well done


----------



## smokey bones (Mar 5, 2010)

great vid ! , ive seen your others browsing through youtube with the pig edits


----------



## ak1 (Mar 5, 2010)

Now I'm hungry
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice work, both on the ABT's & the video.


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice followthrough on the video. Great and tasty job on the ABTs.


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 5, 2010)

Now that is a really good video you did there and the Abt's look great too.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have always thought there should be some sort of meat in them all the time. I have used pulled pork, sausage alot, shrimp and other things too.


----------



## badhazard (Mar 5, 2010)

Those look so good. makes me hungry just watching the video.
just fyi at approx 2:51, you forgot the "l" in until. 

good job on the video tho.


----------



## diesel fanatic (Mar 5, 2010)

Great, now I have to stop and buy jalapenos on the way home tonight!!!! Thanks alot!!!!


----------

